# Fun Trick Ideas!!



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Zoe's favorite game is Catch. She sits and waits for me to toss a small tennis ball so she can catch it mid-air. Another version is to bounce it hard so she can grab it.


I need to develop more tricks so she can earn her AKC Trick Dog title. Our club actually has a series of tricks classes.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle just learned to pull a tissue out of box when I fake sneeze. Achoo! We used a washcloth in an old tissue box to train it. Cute trick!


----------



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

My hubs and I had a toy poodles named Ricky who when you formed your fingers into a gun and "shot" him he'd drop on the floor and play dead. Then, after a few seconds we'd say "He's alive" and he'd jump up and run around.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

In addition to high five, I follow it with “down low”. It’s really cute!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Noelle just learned to pull a tissue out of box when I fake sneeze. Achoo! We used a washcloth in an old tissue box to train it. Cute trick!


Oooh, you were brave, I was afraid to teach this trick in case Babykins would start pulling tissues out of the box on my bedside table. 

Tricks are such fun to teach and people love seeing poodles perform tricks, especially if you do therapy work with your dog. 

This is AKC trick testing website. If you poke around you’ll find lists of their tricks for testing and links to how to train or videos with ideas. https://www.akc.org/sports/trick-dog/

This is the link to Do More With Your Dog. They have a large list of tricks on their website. There is some overlap with AKC and if you earn titles with DMWYD you can also pay to get AKC to recognize the titles. They have some free training classes on Facebook. 

Do More With Your Dog! - Do More With Your Dog

http://www.domorewithyourdog.com/trickdog/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=53&Itemid=155

We earned the AKC titles when they first came available. 

The most annoying trick I taught was making noise from a child’s toy that played music, I taught her to step on the different buttons. Cheap toy and all the music sounded tinny and even off tune. 

I did teach her to get her two front paws up on a playground ball and walk keeping her front paws on and moving the ball with her back legs on the ground. A more advanced trick would be all four paws on the ball but i didn’t train that step. It reminded me of an old fashioned circus dog trick.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Really helpful tricks are "fix it" for when he gets the leash under his legs. He is to lift up the appropriate leg and step over the leash and untangle himself. Zephyr is getting pretty good at this. He has to do it a lot because he really likes to bounce and usually ends up with the leash in the wrong place.

Another one is "go behind" when we are out walking so that he switches which side he is walking on if we are approaching something I don't want him to interact with.

"Get it", "bring it" and "give it" are really nice when you drop things, including his leash. 

"Find it" when you drop something and don't know where it went.

"Down" immediately on the first command when he is in the back seat of the car and I want to back up and need to see out the back window. I have backed into things in the past due to dogs blocking my view, so now I always make sure my dogs are good at this.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I've been (intermittently) having fun going through the tricks list for DMWYD with Annie, at the recommendation of someone on PF. 

One that has been useful is "place" (circle around to be on the correct side to heel). I'm also working at "3 behaviours at a distance" - in our case, sit, down, and wait (don't chase a ball thrown next to her until I say she can - it's hard!!!) 

So far Annie's favourites are "peekaboo" (pop up between my legs from behind, although she's almost too tall now!) and "hug" (not a DMWYD trick, but useful to teach off, and she enjoys it). She also likes "crawling in a tunnel" aka crawling underneath a chair. Oh - and jumping over/under something. And jumping on something + jumping between things + running on something she's jumped on. Basically anything involving jumping lol. 

We are, when I remember, still working on bow and leg cross (cross front legs on cue). Both will be super cute when she figures them out. Buying a clicker was a really good investment for trick training.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

So far I'm enjoying following Peggy's lead when it comes to tricks. The other day she taught me her version of 2-ball "juggling": 

She drops ball #1 in my lap to get us started, and I hand her ball #2. Then she drops ball #2 in my lap while I hand her ball #1.....

Repeat x infinity.

We do this just a few inches apart, facing each other on the couch, and it cracks me up. She is so serious about her games and always looks so pleased when I catch on.

(What she DOESN'T know is that I'm quietly enforcing positive behaviours by playing along. Juggling for fun has vastly improved her willingness to trade objects with me when necessary. But shhhhhhh.)


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

jojogal001 said:


> In addition to high five, I follow it with “down low”. It’s really cute!


Why didn't I think of this?? Too cute!! Thank you!! :laugh:


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Oooh, you were brave, I was afraid to teach this trick in case Babykins would start pulling tissues out of the box on my bedside table.
> 
> Tricks are such fun to teach and people love seeing poodles perform tricks, especially if you do therapy work with your dog.
> 
> ...


Awesome links thank you!! I will look into these more often!! 
and I agree... I cannot trust Norman anywhere near a tissue box! Tissues are his FAVORITE snack!!



reraven123 said:


> Really helpful tricks are "fix it" for when he gets the leash under his legs. He is to lift up the appropriate leg and step over the leash and untangle himself. Zephyr is getting pretty good at this. He has to do it a lot because he really likes to bounce and usually ends up with the leash in the wrong place.
> 
> Another one is "go behind" when we are out walking so that he switches which side he is walking on if we are approaching something I don't want him to interact with.
> 
> ...



Oh nice tricks!! The only one I would have an issue with us "get it" or "bring it"... Norm has a very hard time sharing. He loves to be chased!! He will grab "no no" objects such as my work shoes and run circles around me! Also, Norman has this really weird fear of putting his harness on... He bark, runs, bites it. It's so weird!! It is literally not even tight on him. Very weird!! 



For Want of Poodle said:


> I've been (intermittently) having fun going through the tricks list for DMWYD with Annie, at the recommendation of someone on PF.
> 
> One that has been useful is "place" (circle around to be on the correct side to heel). I'm also working at "3 behaviours at a distance" - in our case, sit, down, and wait (don't chase a ball thrown next to her until I say she can - it's hard!!!)
> 
> ...


I need to teach Norman hug! That is precious. As far a "peekaboo"... this is something Norman does to everyone ALL DAY. I wish I could record it. He put is face between my legs randomly all throughout the day. Does this to everyone he likes. So funny!!! And When we play fetch he brings the ball back but has to do so through my legs and I have to reach around and pull it from behind me LOL! 



PeggyTheParti said:


> So far I'm enjoying following Peggy's lead when it comes to tricks. The other day she taught me her version of 2-ball "juggling":
> 
> She drops ball #1 in my lap to get us started, and I hand her ball #2. Then she drops ball #2 in my lap while I hand her ball #1.....
> 
> ...


So cute!! Glad Peggy is good with sharing. This is something Norman is not good with. Especially when it comes to socks or the insoles of my shoes! I do need to work on this though. A few weeks back someone left our original house blueprints on the table... needless to say it was all hands on deck to get it back on one piece!!


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

SamieNorman said:


> Oh nice tricks!! The only one I would have an issue with us "get it" or "bring it"... Norm has a very hard time sharing. He loves to be chased!! He will grab "no no" objects such as my work shoes and run circles around me!


Which is exactly why you should teach him these tricks, and never chase him when he grabs something and runs. It could save his life someday when he grabs something dangerous if he has learned to "bring it" and "give it" instead of running away with it.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

reraven123 said:


> Which is exactly why you should teach him these tricks, and never chase him when he grabs something and runs. It could save his life someday when he grabs something dangerous if he has learned to "bring it" and "give it" instead of running away with it.


I agree with Reraven, it’s important to teach your dog to hand things to you on command. You start by playing “trading games” where you trade a treat or more favored toy for whatever is in their mouth.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Another fun one (two) I like to do is speak (WOOF) then whisper (err). I don’t do that now but when I had my golden mix she was so cute doing it and got a lot of comments.


----------



## bluegirl1997 (Aug 10, 2019)

Now that we have a puppy again I am remembering how great it is to teach them to go potty on demand--such a timesaver. We're working on all the basics, like a reliable recall, sit, down and stay; they're not tricks per se but we make training them fun with lots of treats and praise. "Wave goodbye" is an easy transition once they know how to "high five." Another convenient command is for the dog to move to where you point your finger; this is particularly good if you have several dogs and you want to position them in the vehicle or wherever. You can also easily teach them to nod their heads (or shake their heads no) by saying Yes! And moving the treat up and down.

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

SamieNorman said:


> Norman has this really weird fear of putting his harness on... He bark, runs, bites it. It's so weird!! It is literally not even tight on him. Very weird!


Peggy JUST started doing this, literally yesterday for the first time and then again today. 

It's extra baffling to me because she has been a pro at sitting and then standing for her harness since day 1, and it always leads to a fun walk or car ride, both of which she loves.

Today I had to put the harness down and hold up her leash instead. She came no problem and settled right down.


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

Milo is sometimes my runner. My husband is horrible at getting ready to go out the door in the morning for work. He will have his shoes on then forgets his phone is in the kitchen. Though it’s not a distance, i get milo bring his phone to him. My kids get milo to run stuff between them too like paper, nothing milo can’t carry.its the cutest thing!


----------

